# St.St.Piping defects



## mkn (1 ديسمبر 2009)

Dears
I have problem with most of piping spools which I welded inside workshop.
Usually there is pinholes at pipe body near to all welding Joints HAZ
Pipes and fittings materials is St.St.316L and flow is sea water.
I hope I can find suitable techanical solution for this phenomena and the root causes behind it
Regards
Eng/Moh.Kamal


----------

